# postfixadmin problem



## xwwu (Dec 4, 2009)

Dear Friends:

Postfixadmin works with no error message. But there are no any virtual domains and mailbox directories established. 

Why?


----------



## vivek (Dec 4, 2009)

Did you configure postfix and installed required sql database?


----------



## xwwu (Dec 4, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Did you configure postfix and installed required sql database?



Yes, I did it.


```
postconf -m
btree
cidr
environ
hash
mysql
pcre
proxy
regexp
static
unix
```

Part of /usr/local/etc/postfix/main.cf:

```
#======= BASE ==============
#myhostname =
#mydomain = example.com
home_mailbox = maildir/
#mydestination = $myhostname
#local_recipient_maps =
#======= MYSQL =============
virtual_gid_maps = static:80
virtual_mailbox_base = /usr/local/virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:80
virtual_minimum_uid = 80
virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
#======= Quota ============
message_size_limit = 5242880
virtual_mailbox_limit_inbox = no
virtual_mailbox_limit_override = yes
virtual_maildir_extended = yes
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = mysql:/usr/local/etc/postfix/mysql/virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 52428800
#======== SASL ================
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated permit_auth_destination reject
#smtpd_sasl_local_domain = $mydomain
smtpd_client_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated

#============AMVISD=============
content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
```

So, what's wrong?


----------

